# Kenel/Poultry/Hog Flooring



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I need to construct a sanitary raised kennel run for young puppies to keep them up off the ground a few inches so they are kept clean and dry and away from anything transmittable. Anyone have experience with poultry flooring or know what type of store might sell it locally? Farm Tek catalog charges 20.00 per panel and with shipping the price would be nuts.

Based on the pics, I cant make out the difference between the panels that overlap and the other option w no overlap.

Tenderfoot hog flooring looks even better but same problem; who sells it from a storefront where I can walk into and see exactly what im buying?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I am not sure why you want to keep them off the ground? I have raised dozens of pups through the years on the ground. Keep them dewormed and the kennel clean and there are no issues. That kennel flooring stuff would be hard on an adult dog's paws but really bad for a young pup. The holes are not all that small. They are meant for use on the ground, not suspended above the ground. The panels that overlap have a tab on them so that you can attach it to the next pane. The other ones have no tab. That's the only difference.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Because they are raised indoors but I start moving them outside around 5 weeks for periods of time to get fresh air and sunlight because I don't believe it is healthy to keep a dog or puppy indoors 24/7.

Dogs kept over the years in the same areas pass things like giardia, coccidia, etc., into the dirt/grass/cement, any porous surface. I prefer to keep them healthy on a sanitary surface so they are going to new homes 100% healthy. I have never in over 10 years had one dog or puppy with worms, so worms are not an issue here.

Many breeders raise litters in raised floor puppy x pens for the same reasons. This flooring can be hosed off easily unlike the concrete runs or gravel that has to be bleached and sanitized constantly, exposing the little guys to walking through all those toxic chemicals. I have both concrete and gravel areas here, both of which would be a lot harder on the feet imo.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I was contemplating that same thing last summer with my litter of 8 pups. Parasites and disease is a worry and of course keeping them clean. I like to let them explore though and grow up as pups should. When the pups were very little I used plenty of wood shavings to keep them clean instead of or in addition to paper. During the day after 10 weeks I started letting them run in a very large yard. They stayed clean this way. Once they were older for their night pen I ended up using hog flooring. The metal is good sized and rounded so easier on their paws. The holes are way too small for a foot to get caught in too. The pieces I ended up with were 5X9, so it was a little more work than using the 6'x6' sized kennel panels to surround. I ended up buying some 6' fencing and making my own framework to match the size of the flooring. It's especially nice in muddy weather as the dogs stay clean. I have found this flooring works great for ducks as well. 
I've seen some plastic flooring sold for kennels, but he holes seem a little large for pups. I have one of those in my grooming shop and some of the tiny dog's paws can go right through.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

What about putting down pallets (which would be free) and covering them with the rubber livestock mats? Those can be bought at any farm supply store. Seems like it's be easier on the paws, still keeps them out of the dirt and you can still hose it off.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

olivehill said:


> What about putting down pallets (which would be free) and covering them with the rubber livestock mats? Those can be bought at any farm supply store. Seems like it's be easier on the paws, still keeps them out of the dirt and you can still hose it off.


That is a good idea. The solid cleanable surface would be a lot easier on puppy paws than those kennel flooring panels would be. I use those kennel things for greenhouse benches. The holes are big enough that a small breed pups foot could go right through. A large breed pup or an adult dog would have their pads going into the holes. I cannot imagine how uncomfortable that would be.

edit....just saw on-line the holes in those panels are 7/8". That's really big and would make any dog or pup very uncomfortable.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

I would worry that if the pups got rolling on Tenderfoot they might get a leg through the hole and get hurt. What about some of those snap together foam floor tile deals? Our Menards carries them. Or something like the rubber mats they put down in horse stalls? Then if you do end up with somehting bad you could toss it if you had too.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Pictures of what I am using now. The holes are too small for even puppy paws to go through. I do like the idea of rubber matting as well. It could potentially be used on top of the hog flooring and easily washed off. I also have igloo dog houses for them. I am experimenting with using this for ducks as well with excellent results. 

http://www.hogequipment.delphiproducts.com/wovenwirehogflooring.htm


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

They already have solid surfaces in the house. Once they get up on their feet and start pooping and peeing around the clock, it becomes unsanitary to keep them in a solid puppy pen unless you are there 24/7 to pick up pee and poop every 10 mins day and night. They spill water, drop food around and drag toys through poo and pee.

I have tried those rubber snap-together mats in the past but their toe nails nick them up, they get chewed, they are porous and liquids leak through the seams creating a big wet mess trapped underneath next to the floor.

Wendle do you know of a type of local store that sells those raised floors, or do they all have to be purchased online and delivered?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Haven, what kind of dogs do you have? I don't remember even my English Setter pups making horrible messes, but I was able to give them a large indoor pen in the basement (concrete floors) at that time. When I had Silky Terrier pups, they were in a puppy pen with the raised wire flooring and pans underneath. I put paper down and they were fine with regular cleaning. Of course they were tiny and the girls had small litters.


----------

